# Deal or No Deal



## jdmungen (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey y'all,

I receive email correspondance from Frontsight and recently received the following offer:

https://www.frontsight.com/free-gun.asp

Could someone let me know if I'm missing anything in the fine print or if this really is a good deal?

Jon


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

> One day 30 state concealed weapons course . . . value $500.00


Mine cost me $60.00, that is $440.00 towards the purchase of the gun. It is called fuzzy math.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

If you were planning to go to his school anyway...sure. But otherwise your getting a $600 gun and a bunch of pamphlets and swag for $1200.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Send me Money*

Your NC CCH Permit is good in 32 states. send me $1100 and I'll send you an XD of your choice, a Calibers T-shirt, Calibers hat & a years membership to Calibers.

I accept personal check, visa, mastercard or cash.

Kenny


----------

